# Bosch "CE vs ACE" and "GOF vs POF" ?



## mrfatbat (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi Router Legends,

I'm pretty new to routing, but have been having a great time with my Triton MOF001!!

I recently picked up an older Triton table from theBay and it came with a Bosch GOF 1300 ACE mounted in it.

I'm trying to find some info on the router (or a manual) but not having much luck.

I thought I'd try to find a manual for a similar model if possible. I notice that Bosch use a few common identifiers, such as CE, ACE, GOF, POF and I was wondering if anyone knew what they represented?

Thanks in advance!!!

Jim


----------



## giltic (Sep 27, 2010)

POF routers - green line for home use (POF 1400 ACE ; POF 1200 ; POF 1300 ACE, ....)
GOF routers - blue line for professional use (GOF 900 CE ; GOF 1300 CE, ......)
I don't know about the difference between ACE, AE and CE.
Just check the official Bosch site for your country.
Regards


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Jimbo



giltic said:


> POF routers - green line for home use (POF 1400 ACE ; POF 1200 ; POF 1300 ACE, ....)
> GOF routers - blue line for professional use (GOF 900 CE ; GOF 1300 CE, ......)


Giltic has that spot on. The professional range currently includes the GOF900CE, GOF1300CE and GOF2000CE. The G and P represent the "trade" and "personal" use sectors (P = personlich?), OF = *O*ber*f*räse, or router in English. The OF is/was commonly used by many German firms, e.g. Festool OF1010, Elu MOF96e, etc



giltic said:


> I don't know about the difference between ACE, AE and CE.


Well, it's sort of simple. A was used to be used on some of the fixed speed second generation professional routers such as the GOF1600A. E was then used to indicate electronic speed control (variable speed), such as the GOF1700E. When the next series came along and they upgraded the electronic speed controllers to "*C*onstant Speed *E*lectronics" (and changed the collets/nuts in some cases, too) the ACE suffix was used to indicate variable speed, electronic constant speed controller, e.g. GOF900ACE, GOF1300ACE and GOF1700ACE. More recently the "A" has been dropped after the introduction of the GOF2000 model, e.g. GOF900CE, GOF1300CE, GOF2000CE. The same "system" can also be seen on other tools such as the circulare saws, e.g. GKS55CE, GKS85CE, etc.

Regards

Phil


----------



## japa62 (May 9, 2012)

Nice timing Jimbo. I also just recently purchased a GOF1300ACE. Nice to see I brought the trade version. After the real first use of it I realised that I need better dust capture. Had a really good google/bing but confused what will work on the GOF. Checked out the Bosch sites but could only find the new stuff. Managed to work out that I needed a RA1100 Threaded Templet Guide Adapter and a guide kit. Apart from that, still confused. I presume that accessories are multimachine but do not like wasting cash. Hope some help comes our way.


----------



## mrfatbat (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks guys,

Each of those answers built on the last, there's some great info!

Excellent first impressions of the forum 

Thanks again!!

Jim


----------



## mrfatbat (Oct 1, 2012)

Just an FYI for japa62, you can check out this Bosch doc, looks to have a list of all supported accessories!



> duublyahduublyahduublyah.bosch-pt.co.za/download/ACC_ROUTING_ZA-en.pdf


Cheers! J


----------



## mrfatbat (Oct 1, 2012)

I can't post a URL just yet (too new!), so hopefully you can translate the one above with duublyah = 'w' 

-J


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Jimbo

Your link is here (link checked and working)

Regards

Phil


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Jimbo
If you go here http://www.routerforums.com/bosch/13009-1613aevs.html.This is the same manual I have for the GOF1300 CE.

Regards
Harold


----------



## mrfatbat (Oct 1, 2012)

Cheers Harold & Phil, more helpful dudes!


----------



## japa62 (May 9, 2012)

Thankyou Jimbo, Harold & Phil. Unluckily I had already found this and used it to find out the part number for a new 1/4in collet I also needed. 
The closest dust extraction adapter I could find is for the GOF 1300 CE. I would like to presume that is it the same for a ACE but 'presumption is the mother of all F^&k ups.' 

Luv the 'duublyah'


----------



## mrfatbat (Oct 1, 2012)

And wouldn't you know it, the GOF 1300 ACE has just stopped working on me. On the last cut, it felt like the soft start was taking a bit longer than normal to fire up.... now it wont start at all (tried under no load, straight into power board). 

Any ideas? I'm not a total stranger to electronics if I need to get inside the beast!

Such a shame really, I was enjoying not having to take the Triton M0F out of the table!!

Cheers  Jim


----------



## mrfatbat (Oct 1, 2012)

Just an FYI, I've seen in a few other forums that the older Bosch's can have issues with dust build up in the switch. As this thing came with the Triton table when i bought it, there's a good chance it's packed with pitch and dust from the previous owners (ab)use  In fact, she had not been used by hand for quite a few years according to the prev owner, so maybe me tipping it the right way up and shaking it around did it an injustice 


I'll give it a clean out tonight and let you know how she goes!


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

mrfatbat said:


> Just an FYI, I've seen in a few other forums that the older Bosch's can have issues with dust build up in the switch.


Hi Jim

Could be worse, older Hitachi 1/2in routers (in the 1980s) originally came with a lower bearing which had no dust shield. That one was fun when you used one in a router table!

Regards

Phil


----------



## mrfatbat (Oct 1, 2012)

Ahhhhh Phil, the good old days. It's amazing to see the difference even between the Bosch and Triton, about a decade apart but the Triton has a lot of the newer safety features and dust protection, still something about the simpler design of the Bosch makes it more appealing to me for free hand/fixed base work.

Following up, *good news*! It was the switch. I took off the casing and gave it a damn good trashing with the blow valve from the wet and dry vac. I also took the time to clean out the other handle and the motor cavity. She now works a treat


----------

